# I'm speechless...



## KuJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a quick summary of what happened:

Client posted SSH login info for his VPS on Twitter that was re-tweeted by some Anon account.

Clients VPS is used to attack our internal servers and attempts multple kernel exploits to gain root access to our hardware node.

Client is terminated for the above activities (I understand it wasn't the client themselves but this isn't the first time they've broken out TOS either).

Client demands a refund for "poor service" after they have been a client for over 6 months.

Client posts this: http://schoolofprivacy.eu/post/52040655394/our-server-was-cancelled-for-abuse-and-our-money

I love how a blog dedicated to freedom and openness only posts half of the story.  <_<

[/rant] I feel better.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 3, 2013)

Even worse, the guy appears to be a fan of joepie91


----------



## texteditor (Jun 3, 2013)

Even if it wasn't his first offense I'd still shut him off anyways, just offering up ssh access publicly is really dumb, like so dumb it should _require_ punishment


----------



## Chronic (Jun 3, 2013)

Some people are unbelievable. What else did they expect when they gave their details out to people? It's like leaving your front door wide open and going for vacation.


----------



## nunim (Jun 3, 2013)

I still can't stop laughing about them posting the user account on their website and being shocked when problems occur..  Especially on a site like that...

Can't figure out how to leave a comment on their page


----------



## Damian (Jun 3, 2013)

nunim said:


> Can't figure out how to leave a comment on their page


Same here... probably better for them though


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

nunim said:


> Can't figure out how to leave a comment on their page


Privacy!


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 3, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Here's a quick summary of what happened...


*@**KuJoe* I'm not surprised that they didn't post it on a hosting forum as they would have probably been laughed at really hard. Hmm, comments were disabled, looks like borderline sabotage on their part. That .eu site is hosted here in the US - TUMBLR, INC. (AS33612) - IP 66.6.44.4 (very nice IP) so you might want to write a few lines to their provider explaining what happened (if you want that taken down of course).


----------



## Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

marcm said:


> *@KuJoe* I'm not surprised that they didn't post it on a hosting forum as they would have probably been laughed at really hard. Hmm, comments were disabled, looks like borderline sabotage on their part. That .eu site is hosted here in the US - TUMBLR, INC. (AS33612) - IP 66.6.44.4 (very nice IP) so you might want to write a few lines to their provider explaining what happened (if you want that taken down of course).


https://www.tumblr.com/

tumblr aren't going to be bothered, he won't have access to much other than an admincp to write content.


----------



## jarland (Jun 3, 2013)

They don't seem excessively rude in that blog post. It also reads like a positive review to me. SecureDragon, a great place to host real content and trust that kids trying to ruin it for everyone will not be tolerated.


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

The moment when understanding that you can easily create a DDOS that no one can trace and have the ability to do it, but realizing it is still illegal.

Sigh

Can't we have an approval process!!!!1

Mun


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2013)

People are ridiculous.

Account was posted in public, account was used to attack internal systems.

Account cancelled.

Me, I'd be looking to see if you can determine where this customer came from originally and steer away from promotion/visibility there.


----------



## mikho (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen that url over at lowendspirit, better to let Anthony know about it so he can keep his eyes open.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Their Twitter account is full of excuses and rants too. It is hard to believe.

Public ssh account ... how should that helped anybody in Turkey?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 3, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Public ssh account ... how should that helped anybody in Turkey?


*@**wlanboy* mental illness is not something you can help, however stupidity is... you just have to want to do something about it...


----------



## wearehidden (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok so i signed up here to address this....

your accusing me of telling half a story well if im guilty of telling half a story that makes you guilty of telling a quarter of a story.

firstly we weren't slamming you in anyway we where publicly addressing what happened and that someone had ruined something that was a genuinely good thing we where trying to do. So trying to slam us is rather silly we didn't blame you in anyway and we told the truth of what happened....

to explain what actually happened since you didn't..

we made a public ssh user with no privalleges it was a regular user for SSH tunneling and with access to IRSSI for the people in turkey the turkish regime is cracking down because of wide spread protests and is censoring the internet in attempts to thwart peoples ability to organize. we where genuinely trying to help some people and because of the user having no real privaleges and our readers are usually decent people we didn't think any real harm could come from it.

we where wrong and we did publicly apologize about it and any damages that came from it , which i am gladly willing to pay for any damages done.

the server was bought for us by reader and friend and donated originally to run an IRC (which you don't allow) and the person who bought the server knows very little about hosting and didn't think to read the TOS so when we first got the VPS we setup an IRC which your staff asked us to shut down and we did.

we said we where unhappy with your service because we where, It was donated to us and we where greatful and tried putting it to good use since we couldn't do alot with it do to your TOS (do things we would have liked to with it)

the quality of your service isn't bad an we had never said it was.

we had asked for a refund for the remaining months because we would have liked the person who donated it to us to receive some of their money back for the months we didn't get to use, which i didn't expect to receive but i figured i would ask and try to get some of their money back.

also you did not address the fact that we where asked to disable the proxy, WHICH WE DID and the proxy was shut off immediately after that ticket and we removed the user, then a whole 39 minutes after (keep in mind the server was off most of that time, and the proxy had been disabled) you said someone had attempted to use our server to hack your "hardware node" but the server was off most of that time, and the SSH user was removed no one was on the server during the 39 minutes between you asking us to remove it, and you telling us someone abused it.

so was the hack attempt before you asked us to disable it and you didn't notice? or was someone able to hack into one of  the ssh users that wasn't public? If you don't mind me asking.

and since we didn't buy the VPS and weren't the only people using it we regrettably didn't spend the time to read your terms of service fully which in retrospect we should have. 

_If you want to be paid for damages let me know, but tell the full story we didn't attack you in anyway about suspending us,and we didn't decline to comply or behave like jerks in anyway. We where trying to help others._

It was an error on our part but we where planning on allowing people to SSH tunnel for a few hours just so some of our followers in turkey could get on facebook and twitter it was a rash decision that we made.

so sorry securedragon, let me know what damages to pay for and how much. If you want send me logs of the hack attempt and what was damaged and i will gladly pay for it.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 3, 2013)

*@**wearehidden* seriously that is TL;DR so I won't even bother. If you have a point to make then your valid arguments should fit in no more than 3 to 4 coherent sentences.


----------



## wearehidden (Jun 3, 2013)

Tl;DR

I was asked to remove the proxy , we did, 

39 minutes later where told someone tried hacking them and shut off.

the server was donated from one of our readers, and I didn't make any attempt to bash securedragon.

we ran a SSH user with no real privileges so people in turkey could ssh tunnel to get on facebook and twitter since they where being blocked during protests.

and im offering to pay for any damages done if any.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 3, 2013)

wearehidden said:


> I was asked to remove the proxy , we did, 39 minutes later where told someone tried hacking them and shut off. the server was donated from one of our readers, and I didn't make any attempt to bash securedragon. we ran a SSH user with no real privileges so people in turkey could ssh tunnel to get on facebook and twitter since they where being blocked during protests. and im offering to pay for any damages done if any.


I hope that you understand that whoever signs up for that VPS is responsible for it. An unprivileged user account under Linux does not make that VPS hack proof. If people want to get out to the Internet and they are blocked they can easily purchase access to a VPN, like http://vpn.sh. I have been to Turkey more than once and it doesn't strike me as a totalitarian country, I'd say that most people there are more business oriented than some of us in the west. It is their right to keep some of the things that happen in their country out of the international media. Unless I am missing something, I fail to see why Securedragon was so unfairly slammed. Normally for such activities in addition to revoking your right to a refund, an administrative fee would have been in order as well.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 3, 2013)

Was it too much effort to jail the user to a restricted shell or setup some kind of VPN?

Congrats on finding a way to make slacktivism even lazier


----------



## shovenose (Jun 3, 2013)

marcm said:


> *@wearehidden* seriously that is TL;DR so I won't even bother. If you have a point to make then your valid arguments should fit in no more than 3 to 4 coherent sentences.


Wow, you are being a total jerk in this thread.

*@wearehidden*

Thanks for clarifying this it is helpful to the community I'm sure.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 3, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Wow, you are being a total jerk in this thread.


*@shovenose* no I'm not, because if someone has a valid point to make then he should be able to write it down in a few coherent sentences, which he did after I told him that it was TL;DR. Anyway, what are you doing here, getting bored?


----------



## wearehidden (Jun 3, 2013)

well im perfectly ok with paying an administrative free, the only reason i asked for a  refund is because i was not the one who purchased the VPS i bear full responsibility and wanted to attempt to have their money returned to them.

if there is any issue of money it should be addressed with me and i will take full responsibility at remedying the situation.

also i don't feel I slammed securedragon at all i was fair and didn't slander them in the slightest i told the truth (thats kind of our thing at schoolofprivacy) and i addressed that someone acted like an asshole and hurt us, secure dragon and the people we where trying to help that was my only intention i was upset about the entire situation and if it was perceived that i slandered securedragon im sorry.

I myself am frustrated about the whole ordeal, and yes turkey is in alot of turmoil right now with current political situations i have a softspot to helping the middle east and made a bad decision.

"Was it too much effort to jail the user to a restricted shell or setup some kind of VPN?

Congrats on finding a way to make slacktivism even lazier

 

" 

insulting me isn't going to fulfill yourself at all checkout our site and projects we have dedicated alot and made signification contributions and helped thousands of people over  a year and a half we aren't (slacktivists) i have travelled as well as donated support in person to many different causes.

Especially pertaining to countries like Iran and Syria.

I tried to setup a restricted shell but i guess my knowledge in linux is a bit lacking and leaves much to desire.

shovenose, on 03 Jun 2013 - 2:02 PM, said:





shovenose said:


> Wow, you are being a total jerk in this thread.




I don't think anyone is being a jerk im just trying to tell my side, and remedy the situation as a whole rather then people tweeting at me things that are untrue and accusing me of being a bad person publicly based on what someone said in your little community in 3/4 sentences


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think @Kujoe was ever trying to tell the full story, but just the basics of a rant. Why? Because he simply can't talk about everything the customer did / has done. (Privacy)

Mun


----------



## mojeda (Jun 3, 2013)

> PAYMENTS AND REFUNDS
> 
> 
> All payments made are non-refundable outside of the Money Back Guarantee. In the event you wish to cancel your service, the Secure Dragon staff may provide a full or partial refund at their discretion. We allow clients to add funds to their account as a convenience, these funds are non-refundable so we do not recommend adding funds in advance unless you are absolutely sure.


http://serverdragon.com/tos.php

You broke their ToS, and just saying "it was an oversight" doesn't make sense since you already knew that by their ToS not only was IRC not allowed a lot of other stuff was not allowed as well.

At the end of the day Server Dragon did not take your money as you already paid in advance and they do not offer refunds.

I don't expect a host to refund you if you broke their ToS.


----------



## wearehidden (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't expect a refund, im just addressing it after-all i think im entitled to explain myself that's the only thing i was hoping to accomplish here.

and I knew IRC wasn't allowed because we setup an IRC server and they turned off the VPS and told us to remove it.

i was wrong, and he can keep the money thats not the issue, and I plan to pay any damages and administrative feeds gladly if he wants and shows me what was damaged and tells me how much it costs.

I apologized and There you go  



KuJoe said:


> I love how a blog dedicated to freedom and openness only posts half of the story.


I am showing my dedication to freedom and openness FYI im here telling the story and offering to fix any harm done....


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

wearehidden said:


> I don't expect a refund, im just addressing it after-all i think im entitled to explain myself that's the only thing i was hoping to accomplish here.
> 
> and I knew IRC wasn't allowed because we setup an IRC server and they turned off the VPS and told us to remove it.
> 
> ...


I think he was just letting a little steam go, as we all do when something like this happens.

However, just a suggestion, don't give out SSH as you don't even need an admin user anymore to cause a ton of damage. (DDOS Scripts, Kernel Exploits, SPAM, Network Tests...., etc.) All can be run without needing full admin privs.

Mun


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome @wearehidden.

Clearly, the service from SecureDragon isn't one that is a great fit for your needs.

I sympathize with your need/want to help during a time of national censorship.

Here are a few things I'd recommend reading up on:

1. Web based proxies.   Glype is one such free software you can download and install on a PHP enabled host and then your friends and neighbors can browse the internet.  Unsure about it working with AJAX/Javascript heavy sites, but there are similar free scripts out there that likely do.

2. Tor --- The Onion Router.   Created in part for needs like you have.  You can find a provider who supports Tor and run an end public node to help.

I don't KuJoe is due/wants anything for time/issue.  It was a strange situation as you understand   Everyone involved seems reasonable.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 3, 2013)

wearehidden said:


> "Was it too much effort to jail the user to a restricted shell or setup some kind of VPN? Congrats on finding a way to make slacktivism even lazier "


*@**wearehidden* nah, @texteditor was just pointing out that you did something wrong. He didn't mean it in an insulting way. People around here have a thick skin so they can take a joke or criticism ;-)



wearehidden said:


> I don't think anyone is being a jerk


*@**wearehidden* well, no, don't mind *@**shovenose*, he was just trying to be sweet   That's his way of saying "Ich liebe dich *marcm*" :lol:


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

@wearehidden Your post and tweets make it seem like we stole your money. You could have easily said "Our server was cancelled for abuse" but you added "and our money taken..." which has a negative connotation to it. I was a bit angry when I saw your post along with visitors on your Twitter re-tweeting how we stole your money (including Twitter accounts dedicated to exposing corrupt businesses, which we are not).


----------



## wearehidden (Jun 3, 2013)

well i can't choose the people who retweet us, and i didn't mean that you stole our money. I was making the point that because someone chose to act like an asshole it caused us to loose our money.

i never accused or implied that you guys are a corrupt buisness and im sorry for any misunderstandings. the whole point of that post was to shame the person who abused our server not you guys.


----------



## wearehidden (Jun 3, 2013)

I edited the article http://schoolofprivacy.eu/post/52040655394/our-server-was-cancelled-for-abuse-and-our-money

 and addressed that there is no hard feelings between us.


----------



## blergh (Jun 6, 2013)

marcm said:


> I have been to Turkey more than once and it doesn't strike me as a totalitarian country, I'd say that most people there are more business oriented than some of us in the west. It is their right to keep some of the things that happen in their country out of the international media.


I usually try to restrain myself from attacking people, but this right here is just plain fucking stupid.

TL;DR

LOL


----------

